# Adria I707 SG Vision bathrron sink tap



## gazzapompey (Apr 2, 2013)

Adria i707 sg vision (2007) the tap in the bathroom on sink has a leak. Anyone
help in letting me know do I need to change tap or can I replace washer and how do I get to it ?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Where is it leaking?

Under the sink or on top?


We have the same van, and it's a bloody faff getting to that tap!

w


----------

